
Make Your Own ColecoVision at Home - homarp
https://www.leadedsolder.com/2020/02/16/colecovision-diy-part-1.html
======
lysp
Also part 2 is out:

[https://www.leadedsolder.com/2020/07/10/colecovision-diy-
par...](https://www.leadedsolder.com/2020/07/10/colecovision-diy-part-2.html)

------
cable2600
My friends had ColecoVisions while I had just an Atari 2600 VCS. There was no
comparison in the graphics and sound, the Coleco was like the arcade and the
VCS was like block land.

Now I can play ColecoVision games via emulators using any controller I want.

------
tmaly
Props, this is really cool.

I remember playing colecovision as a kid. My older brother had gotten one.

------
beervirus
[https://frinkiac.com/meme/S10E07/1034532.jpg?b64lines=IE5PVy...](https://frinkiac.com/meme/S10E07/1034532.jpg?b64lines=IE5PVyBMRVQnUyBUQUxLCiBSVVNULVBST09GSU5HLiBUSEVTRQogQ09MRUNPUyBXSUxMIFJVU1QgVVAgT04KIFlPVSBMSUtFIFRIQVQu)

------
kevin_thibedeau
It should be possible to mod a Sega Master System to run Coleco carts.

~~~
doctorshady
I dunno if the SN76489AN is software compatible, but there's a few companies
making modern AY-3-8910 (the sound chip in the Master System) equivalents.
There's the JFC 95101, and I believe the Filfact KC89C72, though the origin of
that one seems quite strange; zero information on the company that makes it or
what else they make is out there.

------
lysp
Does anyone know how this compares to an intellivision?

Not sure if intellivisions were limited to Australia only or international.

Most people I knew owned Ataris though - never knew anyone else with an IV.

~~~
timbit42
Colecovision technical specs are better than the Mattel Intellivision, which
are better than the Atari VCS.

The Colecovision has the same video chip as the MSX 1 systems, TI-99/4A,
Thomson MO5 & TO7, and Oric, and the same sound chip as the BBC Micro, IBM
PCjr, Tandy 1000 and Sega game consoles.

The Mattel Intellivision video chip was not used in other systems. The sound
chip was used in the Apple II Mockingboard, MSX 1, Oric, Vectrex, Amstrad CPC,
and ZX Spectrum 128.

